# Goob's BBQ Sauce



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the day a friend and I shared a hog cooker. We cooked hogs for fun and profit, at wedding receptions, graduations, homecomings, class reunions, company picnics, grand openings, and bar mitzvas (just kidding)....or any other get together that centered around a couple kegs of cold beer.

We did hogs mostly, but every year there was a couple of black bears, a goat or two, and always something weird like a leg of horse or maybe a lamb. It doesn't take a lot to make a crowd of drunks happy when it comes to cooking red meat on a spit with the exception of the BBQ sauce. The BBQ sauce is what makes it. The BBQ sauce must be good enough that a barn yard goat taste as good as a market hog........uh...up until you have that 10th cup of beer anyway.

This recipe makes a 3-gallon batch using 64-oz bottles of cheap ketchup as the base:

Ingredients:
5 - 64 oz bottles ketchup
1 lb - brown sugar
2 cup - vinegar
1 cup - Worcestershire sauce
1 cup - ground horseradish 
1 cup - lemon juice
1/4 cup - salt
1/4 cup - chili powder
1/4 cup - dry mustard
3 tbsp - fine black pepper
1/4 cup - liquid smoke
5 sticks - margarine or butter
corn starch to thicken

Instructions:
Wash and save the ketchup bottles.
Mix all the ingredients, except the corn starch, together in a large pot. Bring to a boil and then reduce heat, stirring continually. Simmer for a hour or less, adding cornstarch to thicken. Let cool and then store in the original ketchup bottles and a plastic 1-gallon milk jug.

It's a great BBQ sauce recipe for grilling meat or fowl. The extra butter and brown sugar makes for a nice glaze. 


I started making this sauce in 1969. My aunt worked at Heinz in Muscatine IA back in the 70s and early 80s. She would get me a 50# bag of powdered ketchup when I asked and I would add water to the powder and make the BBQ sauce out of that. Later, the local Del Monte canning plant where I lived at the time, Rochelle IL, started processing tomato sauce and ketchup and I would get the powder from them. The powder came to the plant in belly-dump rail cars; quite the deal.

We made a cool BBQ spit where I worked here in Evanston. Besides turning a small hog the cooker had a rack that would turn about 40 half-chickens. I think the sauce worked on chicken as well, or better, than it did on pork.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I need to make one bottle the size of a ketchup bottle

Sounds good


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I need to make one bottle the size of a ketchup bottle
> 
> ........................


This is what I have for one bottle. The math doesn't work out, but it's what I have on an old recipe card

Goob's BBQ Sauce - 1969

1 - 64 oz bottles ketchup
2/3 cup - brown sugar
1/3 cup - vinegar
3 tbsp - Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp - ground horseradish 
2 tbsp - lemon juice
1 tbsp - salt
1 tbsp - chili powder
1 tbsp - dry mustard
1 tsp - fine black pepper
2 tbsp - liquid smoke
1 stick - margarine or butter
corn starch to thicken

enjoy


----------

